# If you had to choose?



## Airie27 (Mar 8, 2021)

Getting a new tank for my bday on the 27th. Just curious about what fish u guys like


----------



## Edegor (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello, it all depends on the size of your aquarium. If it is about 80 - 100 liters, then I would recommend that you get cichlids. Most of all from the cichlid family I like pseudotrophs, these are very beautiful fish with bright colors, but they require careful care. Another important point, you must understand whether such a hobie is right for you. There is one interesting method, if on the 27th you were presented with an aquarium, then you can look at the value of this number at https://www.sunsigns.org/angel-number-666-meaning/ and find out if this number is lucky for you , if so, you can safely get yourself aquarium fish.


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

If you're into livebearers, a few male or female dumbo santa guppies are definitely in order! Either that, or (I may be biased here!) cory cats!


----------



## robertjohnson1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Some of the best tank mates for Ember Tetras are *Guppies, Danios, smaller Gouramis*, and Otocinclus Catfish. Larger fish may eat Ember Tetras. Ember Tetras are peaceful fish and will be happy to share their tank environment with many other kinds of fish that are not territorial or aggressive number at Angel Number 1333 Meaning and Symbolism - Cool Astro and find out if this number is lucky for you , if so, you can safely get yourself aquarium fish.


----------

